# Pre workout hydration



## Elivo (Dec 30, 2018)

How much water, Gatorade, whatever do you get in you before the gym??

think I got a bit on the dehydrated side today in there and realized I didn’t really have much of anything to drink before hand.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2018)

I drink when im thirsty..Dont over think it


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 30, 2018)

will drink 32oz of water a day on trt on cycle a gallon


----------



## automatondan (Dec 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> I drink when im thirsty..Dont over think it



And don't overdue it with the water... You will deplete yourself and wonder why you are dragging ass.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 30, 2018)

I drink a gallon a day, almost always before I train.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 30, 2018)

Drink zima


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 30, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> I drink a gallon a day, almost always before I train.



When I was doing a gallon a day...I shit not....I had to hide..squat and piss..during the dog walk...that shit got old!!


----------



## Saltybaws (Dec 30, 2018)

Been upping my fluid intake but agree with Jen has me running at inconvenient times. Im Probably just getting old :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Dec 30, 2018)

Why not stay hydrated all the time?


----------



## Elivo (Dec 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> Why not stay hydrated all the time?


That will be quite enough of that making sense crap!


----------



## Jin (Dec 30, 2018)

Elivo said:


> That will be quite enough of that making sense crap!



Ohhhh. You’re a “do as I say, not as I do” type of medical professional. 

Carry on.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 30, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> Drink zima


Zima is zuper


----------



## El Gringo (Dec 30, 2018)

don't drink preworkouts with caffeine. I actually get less of a pump because the shit dehydrates me. especially when cycling.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 30, 2018)

Man, I've never really paid attention.  I drink at least a gallon of water throughout the day and typically much more.  I may tea, etc, as well.  I would say my total fluid intake hovers around 1.5 gal per day after water, tea, shakes, etc.


----------



## Elivo (Dec 30, 2018)

Straight30weight said:


> Zima is zuper



Zima has been mentioned way too many times here lately!!!


----------



## bigdog (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm about 1.5 gallons a day between water and tea as well. Always have done that since my bn old football days long long ago. I got dehydrated once and had to get on IV fluids. Fuk that feeling! Drink up! I do have a bit of crown royal or gentleman jack every evening lol


----------



## Elivo (Dec 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> Ohhhh. You’re a “do as I say, not as I do” type of medical professional.
> 
> Carry on.




no i am.....well ok , sometimes but still....zima sucks


----------



## Jada (Dec 31, 2018)

I drink a gallon a day but i always carry a $1 water on me just refill as it goes down.


----------



## automatondan (Dec 31, 2018)

Elivo said:


> no i am.....well ok , sometimes but still....zima sucks



Neg rep!!!


----------



## Beezy (Dec 31, 2018)

6 X 16.9oz bottles of water a day like it’s a prescription. Whatever else I drink with meals is just extra. 
Creatine makes me have to add two bottles or I get quad/Lat cramps.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 31, 2018)

Coconut water really helps when you just ran down and you know your water intake is good.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 31, 2018)

GSgator said:


> Coconut water really helps when you just ran down and you know your water intake is good.


I like mixing that with my protein powder


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 20, 2019)

I see this is an old thread but was just wondering if I am the only one who manages hydration levels based on urine tint.  I may be a moron though, so there's that. :32 (18):


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 20, 2019)

DEADlifter said:


> I see this is an old thread but was just wondering if I am the only one who manages hydration levels based on urine tint.  I may be a moron though, so there's that. :32 (18):


I used to carry a gallon jug everywhere and make sure I downed it at least once a day. But these days I just monitor my piss color and adjust accordingly.


----------



## HeiseTX (Oct 29, 2019)

What about sodium intake?
Pink salt in my water...lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 29, 2019)

I had a good 9-10 glasses of water before I even hit the gym tonight.  

Downed a full Camelbak of water while there too.  I stay as hydrated as possible.


----------

